# Suche (Aktiv)Lautsprecher für Maschine, in IP54 oder besser



## element. (17 Juni 2019)

Meine Kollegen wollen bei einer Maschine die aktustischen Signale über den PC erzeugen (3,5mm Klinke) und in der Maschine einen Lautsprecher anbringen.
Klar, dafür gibt es verschiedene Tongeber zu kaufen, aber man will sich wohl die Möglichkeit offenhalten, später auch Sprachausgabe zu implementieren.
Mit google kann ich nichts brauchbares finden. Ist alles entweder groß, teuer und Hifi oder es sind nur die nackten Lautsprecher, Schutzart nur nach vorne, die man erst noch wo einbauen muss.

Hätte gerne einen Aktivlautsprecher im möglichst kleinen Gehäuse (80x80x40??) mit Schutzart. 
Hat schon mal jemand so ein Produkt gefunden oder verwendet?

Danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## det (17 Juni 2019)

Moin Moin,

nimm die UE Boom 2. Die kannste mit in die Dusche nehmen. Brüllt ganz ordentlich die Röhre.

Grüße Delef


----------



## element. (19 Juni 2019)

An diesen Dingern (Bluetooth kann man oft deaktivieren und eine Klinkenverbindung nutzen) stört mich der eingebaute Akku als Ausfallteil bzw als potentielle Gefährdung.
Einen USB-Powered Lautsprecher ohne Akku könnte ich allerdings verwenden...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2019)

Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus aber wie wäre es mit aktiven Outdoorlautsprechern ( Garten... )


----------



## element. (19 Juni 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus aber wie wäre es mit aktiven Outdoorlautsprechern ( Garten... )



Ja, da habe ich mich umgesehen. Sind alle zu groß. Und auch teuer. Oder 100 Volt System.
Es gibt viele wasserfeste "nackte" Lautsprecher, die man in ein dichtes Gehäuse einbauen kann (oder die Außenwand von der Yacht...)  Würde ich aber gerne als fertige kleine Box kaufen. Auch wegen vernünftiger Akustik...


----------

